
Infinit Storage Platform - necrodome
https://infinit.sh/
======
gigatexal
I played with this about 3 months ago. I shunted it as soon as I saw that it
'phones home' a lot. That's how it coordinates different nodes to pool storage
and I found that appalling.

~~~
mefyl
Can you elaborate

It is truly decentralized and "phones home" only if you ask it to via the
--push/\--fetch options, and only for convenience feature : finding other
nodes endpoints, summing up global space usage, ... All the coordination is
done in a peer to peer fashion.

~~~
gigatexal
I'll have to orchestrate it again but the idea that it has to "phone home" at
all should be alarming. I shouldn't have to create (or be suggested to) an
account with the service it should just be agent's coordinating with each
other.

